# suggest a camping cooler



## jbahapud (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi guys,
Taking our first family camping trip outside of the backyard- So need a cooler for a 4 day weekend
Family of 5 
Under $120
Thanks for suggestions....


----------



## SdPrada (Mar 31, 2019)

The Coleman Xtreme I would use would be easily carried without stretching your arms wider than they have to be, and easily carried by one person. So go with the Coleman Extreme coolers.
Here I found a list of the top cooler for camping you can see- https://www.thelondonnottinghillcarnival.com/camping-coolers/


----------



## pootats (Jun 22, 2011)

I second the Coleman Xtreme, and also to pre-cool it by putting a couple frozen milk jugs of water in it the day before, and then new frozen milk jugs when you pack it for your trip. If you wash the jugs out well, and fill with tap water, you can also use it for drinking as it melts if you need to.


----------



## kennewicktree (Jul 3, 2020)

Igloo makes good coolers that are reasonably priced
www.kennewicktreeservice.com


----------

